# Today is our E-Day



## jeneje (Jan 14, 2012)

Today is our day to collect e-scrap, after several months of planning and several sponsors its here. We put out flyers and the local new paper run a very nice artical about what we were doing. Hope we get lots of goodies today!

Ken :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 14, 2012)

Good luck, hope you get a lot of material to work with. 8)


----------



## Claudie (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm sure you will do great! I did something similar in a very small town once and was surprised at the amount of stuff people brought up. You might get some "junk", but you will get some good stuff too! Let us know how this works out for you.


----------



## joem (Jan 14, 2012)

very happy for you. can you update us on your loads when done as well as what you did to create this event. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Smack (Jan 14, 2012)

Sound like a 16hr day to me.


----------



## jeneje (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey everybody, its 8;10 and we just got home. We are going to eat and i will post some pics of todays adventure. I can say it was very productive, I know we got over 70 towers not counting the laptops, printer and phones. :mrgreen: Will give details on how we did for others if interested.

Ken


----------



## slickdogg (Jan 14, 2012)

jeneje said:


> I can say it was very productive, I know we got over 70 towers not counting the laptops, printer and phones



damn i need to get off my butt and start putting events together like that also.

jeneje Great job! 
I'm glad it was a success. 8)


----------



## jeneje (Jan 14, 2012)

joem said:


> very happy for you. can you update us on your loads when done as well as what you did to create this event. 8) 8) 8)



It has been a long day, but we got several loads. We brought one truck and trailer to our shop then went back and loaded another truck and trailer along with a boxe truck that is loaded with TVs, micrwaves and printers. tomorrow we will have another two loads to pickup. 
The way all this started was back in October. I stopped at one of our Habitat stores in Maryville and talked with the manager and asked about thier electronics. He told me they were taking them to the dump and paying for disposal, I asked for them for recycling and made a deal to take all their electronic free of charge. As time passed we begain to pickup from several other Habitat locations in our area. Late November we mentioned we would like to do a e-day and the ideal sounded great to them. As our e-day became closer several other agenies wanted on board including the local new paper as sponsors of our e-day. The paper run a quarty page ad with a nice column on what we were doing.
Today was a great success for all of us. I can honesty say it was an adventure and alot of work, but the rewards are well worth it, not only for the material we got but also to help out our enviornment. Most electronic recyclers and landfills in our area want to charge for disposal and sell them to the highest bidder at the expense of the public. Those recyclers are missing the point, they are only looking at the dollars, alot of our community feel they are being extorted by these type of recyclers.
Thats where we stepin and help. Our FREE E-DAY works, and that as they say - is what it is!!
Here are some pics of our haul today.
Thanks for all the support from you guys.
Ken


----------



## Smack (Jan 14, 2012)

Lots of crt's and tv's, but still looks worth it.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice Haul!
Better check those tires.... :|


----------



## jeneje (Jan 15, 2012)

Smack said:


> Lots of crt's and tv's, but still looks worth it.


Smack, just guessing we got around 250 TVs and Monitors. :shock: 
Ken


----------



## Claudie (Jan 15, 2012)

:shock:


----------



## Smack (Jan 15, 2012)

Claudie said:


> Nice Haul!
> Better check those tires.... :|



I took my 3/4 ton truck and one of my 16' trailers that has 4' sides on it to pick up a load from a warehouse once and completely filled both up and blew a right rear on the trailer on the way back and those were 8ply. I just kept going, the bead from the tire stayed on the rim and kept the rim off the road. Trailer was good to 7000lbs and I must have had all that on it.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 16, 2012)

Smack said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Haul!
> ...




You sound as crazy as me.... :|


----------

